# enlever une touche sur Ibook



## rolo (16 Mars 2007)

Dites moi vous qui savez compment enlever une touche d'un clavier d'Ibook G4 (12") pour la nettoyer ou la remplacer.
Ce doit être possible mais y-en a-t-il un (ou une) qui va se décider à m'aider???

Ouais!!!

Alors j'attends la réponse.


----------



## fantax (16 Mars 2007)

rolo a dit:


> Dites moi vous qui savez compment enlever une touche d'un clavier d'Ibook G4 (12") pour la nettoyer ou la remplacer.
> Ce doit être possible mais y-en a-t-il un (ou une) qui va se décider à m'aider???
> 
> Ouais!!!
> ...



Je crois avoir vu un démontage des touches sur ce site. Désolé, je n'ai pas le temps d'y retourner voir.
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/


----------

